# Mill-rite mill



## rebush (Apr 17, 2012)

I just bought a Mill-Rite milling machine. The price was right and it's in great shape. Any of the members that have a Mill-Rite or have used one have any advise for me. Thanks Roger


----------



## AR1911 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, I got one. Great machines, like a 80% Bridgeport.
Mine will be listed in my will.


----------



## pkastagehand (May 11, 2012)

I have one. It has been a pretty good mill for me.

Don't know if it is "legal" to advertise another group but there is a U. S. Burke forum in Yahoo groups.

Paul


----------



## rebush (May 11, 2012)

ar1911 & pkastagehand : Thanks for your replies. I've got it completely cleaned up and moving smoothly. Have run several parts for my first engine a little Elmer's and it's preformed perfectly. Will be adding a DRO at some point. Will check out the U.S. Burke forum.Roger


----------



## steamer (May 11, 2012)

pkastagehand  said:
			
		

> I have one. It has been a pretty good mill for me.
> 
> Don't know if it is "legal" to advertise another group but there is a U. S. Burke forum in Yahoo groups.
> 
> Paul



There's no issue with that. No worries at all

Dave


----------

